# Regaining reality... and the fear of that reality.



## noneofya (Apr 6, 2009)

hey everyone

im not shure if this has been posted before so i apolagize if it has. Ive had Dp/Dr for over 6 years and im 19. Lately ive been working very hard to overcome Dp and feel the closest to overcoming it since ive had it because of the vitamin use and excercises ive been doing. But theres one very strong fear that i think is keeping me from really exstinguishing it once and for all and that is the fear i have for what my real reality has become. Throughout these past 6 years i really have felt turned off and on autopilot, and have felt out of control of my life for a very long time. Im worried that when i do wake up and am once again immersed in the outside world that itll be a very dark and dipressing world that my auto-self has created and been living in. im not shure if i can handle it and fear the dipression from it will be too overwhelming...any ideas on how to cope with it and get over that fear?

thanks


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

i agree and think that it very well may be depressing and hard to live with the fact that you have lost 6 years of life due to feeling switched off and on autopilot.

i believe that once i begin to regain reality that it's also going to be very difficult at first to live with the fact that i've lost time, friends, and also have done things that i regret during this time period. the good news is that things change. the more you work on becoming confident in yourself and building up self-esteem i believe that you entirely have the potential to turn around the way you view your experience with DP and will recognize how it's changed you, the strength you have for enduring an illness this intense for that duration of time, and will learn to appreciate the experience even.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> the good news is that things change. the more you work on becoming confident in yourself and building up self-esteem i believe that you entirely have the potential to turn around the way you view your experience with DP and will recognize how it's changed you, the strength you have for enduring an illness this intense for that duration of time, and will learn to appreciate the experience even.


Nicely put.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Spirit said:


> surfingisfun001 said:
> 
> 
> > the good news is that things change. the more you work on becoming confident in yourself and building up self-esteem i believe that you entirely have the potential to turn around the way you view your experience with DP and will recognize how it's changed you, the strength you have for enduring an illness this intense for that duration of time, and will learn to appreciate the experience even.
> ...


I know with certainty that I wouldn't be the man I am today had I not been through the things I have, including dp,d. I'd probably be a prick bastard.


----------



## noneofya (Apr 6, 2009)

yeah thats really great advice. I hadnt thought of the fact that i have been surviving and coping with it for so long. until a little over a week ago I actually had no idea at all that what i was feeling was actually a known condition. Ever since i found out more about it and about how im not alone the dp has gone away substantially just from those realizations.

Yeah i definetly am starting to think that dp has changed me for the better and awoken me in different ways, before dp i was real timid and weak in alot of different ways. i know for a fact that over these past 6 years ive grown strong in many ways but now just need to get my mind as strong as before...


----------

